# LED options for a 90 gallon low-tech



## halophile (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm thinking of switching to a new LED fixture for my 90 gallon (48 L x 18 w x 24). I've been researching Finnex models and was originally gonna go with a FugeRay Planted+ (or ditch Finnex and get a Satellite+ if it's comparable but cheaper), since popular opinion seems to be that Finnex Ray2 might be too much light for a low-tech set up (going off the PAR charts floating around that's probably a fair assumption).

HOWEVER: I usually keep the surface of the tank pretty covered in dwarf water lettuce. Like....it's pretty much blanketed atm. It's blocking out a lot of light from my other plants, but I usually don't get rid of it because I like the look of it. So...if I want to keep all my water lettuce, maybe I should go with the Ray2 after all?

What do you think? I'd appreciate some other opinions (or suggestions for other LED fixtures if you've got them). Thanks.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

What do you have now?


----------



## halophile (Jun 28, 2017)

@jeffkrol

Frankly I'm not entirely sure. I know it's a Nat Geo brand 48 inch LED light that came with the tank when I got it on Craigslist. And I know it's pretty weak. It's basically been enough to grow anubias, echinodorus, java fern, really low light stuff and not much else now that I won't be bothered to thin out my water lettuce. But I don't really know any specific info about it? 

Why do you ask, do you think maybe I should keep it and use it as a second light to supplement a new one?


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

The best value is probably the Beamswork DA or DHL lights off of amazon. Nothing too fancy wrt features, but good PAR. What are you looking to do? If you want to stay low light, that is easy enough with a dimmer. Do you want tunable colors? It really all depends on what you prioritize.


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd consider them to be high end lights but I'm very satisfied with my Aquaray GroBEAM LED lights. High quality... five year warranty... GTG.


----------



## halophile (Jun 28, 2017)

Bunsen Honeydew said:


> The best value is probably the Beamswork DA or DHL lights off of amazon. Nothing too fancy wrt features, but good PAR. What are you looking to do? If you want to stay low light, that is easy enough with a dimmer. Do you want tunable colors? It really all depends on what you prioritize.


My priority is just...getting more light, but not too much light. Basically enough so that I won't have to sacrifice my floating plants in order for the other plants to thrive, but not so much that I develop an algae problem? I've never had a problem with algae and I want to keep it that way. I do try to stay on top of nitrate level, so maybe I'd be fine.....maybe.

I'm pretty indifferent about color options. Having a programmable timer built in like the one I have already is NICE, but ultimately unnecessary when I can just get an analog timer. I kinda feel like if I have something with a bunch of different features, I'll probably play around with them for a week and then just forgot about them.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

halophile said:


> My priority is just...getting more light, but not too much light. Basically enough so that I won't have to sacrifice my floating plants in order for the other plants to thrive, but not so much that I develop an algae problem? I've never had a problem with algae and I want to keep it that way. I do try to stay on top of nitrate level, so maybe I'd be fine.....maybe.
> 
> I'm pretty indifferent about color options. Having a programmable timer built in like the one I have already is NICE, but ultimately unnecessary when I can just get an analog timer. I kinda feel like if I have something with a bunch of different features, I'll probably play around with them for a week and then just forgot about them.


Sounds a lot like what I wanted. I am happy with my Beamswork DA. I'm not a spectrum snob, but I like this light. If you can snip a wire, you can add a dimmer for a few dollars. For $30ish, you can add a customizable controller too (TC420).

https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-65...=1498678442&sr=8-2&keywords=beamswork+da&th=1


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

halophile said:


> @*jeffkrol*
> 
> Why do you ask, do you think maybe I should keep it and use it as a second light to supplement a new one?


Nat. Geo's had .2W diodes I believe so yes not a lot of light I believe..

I asked because it is a consideration in going from what to what.. like if you had 4 t5's using roseate bulbs and I suggested a reef LED.. Colr diff. would be shocking.
Or like your Nat Geo and I suggested a 365 W monster..
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/34-sbox-pro-32-timer-fresh-water-plant.html

See know reason to not get a second light Nat Geo do use colored diodes so you do get a color boost BUT that is model dependent..

supplementing w/ any higher watt 48" led will work fine..


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## halophile (Jun 28, 2017)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Where are you located?


NC

...why though


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Darn, if you were closer I have a Marineland Aquatic Plant LED that would be perfect for your need.


----------



## halophile (Jun 28, 2017)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Darn, if you were closer I have a Marineland Aquatic Plant LED that would be perfect for your need.


That a good light? rn I'm leaning towards the Beamswork suggested....the price is certainly attractive compared to a Finnex.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

It was pretty good when I used it. Quite bright (90 micromols PAR at substrate on a 24" deep tank). My only issue with it was it didn't give enough spread on my 120 gallon (2' wide). The front 6" were rather dim.


----------



## halophile (Jun 28, 2017)

Bunsen Honeydew said:


> Sounds a lot like what I wanted. I am happy with my Beamswork DA. I'm not a spectrum snob, but I like this light. If you can snip a wire, you can add a dimmer for a few dollars. For $30ish, you can add a customizable controller too (TC420).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-65...=1498678442&sr=8-2&keywords=beamswork+da&th=1


Do you know if there's any difference between the strength of the light between the regular model and the full-spec one? Either way thanks a bunch for the suggestion, the price is definitely attractive.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

halophile said:


> Do you know if there's any difference between the strength of the light between the regular model and the full-spec one? Either way thanks a bunch for the suggestion, the price is definitely attractive.


The regular DA is just 6500K and actinic diodes, but has higher PAR. The FSpec has more colors and is apparently more appealing visually, I am told.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## halophile (Jun 28, 2017)

Bunsen Honeydew said:


> The regular DA is just 6500K and actinic diodes, but has higher PAR. The FSpec has more colors and is apparently more appealing visually, I am told.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I figured, thanks! I think I'm gonna go with the one you linked me.

What kind of set up do you have yours on/what plants are you growing? I'm just interested, although if I was able to grow plants with the Nat Geo before letting my water lettuce spread out of control I'm sure any extra light will work haha.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Idea of "color"..


----------



## halophile (Jun 28, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Idea of "color"..


Thanks! huh.....is it weird that that the full specs look washed out to me? I was under the impression full spec was meant to improve color. Although now that I think of it, I've never cared for the way my 90 gal looks with both the white and blue LED on the NatGeo on at the same time.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

halophile said:


> I figured, thanks! I think I'm gonna go with the one you linked me.
> 
> What kind of set up do you have yours on/what plants are you growing? I'm just interested, although if I was able to grow plants with the Nat Geo before letting my water lettuce spread out of control I'm sure any extra light will work haha.


I have a 36" light on a 92 corner tank (34" tall and 34" radius). I think that the light does an admirable job in my low tech set up. I have Crypts, moss, java ferns, rotala, stargrass, ludwigia, pearlweed, a sword plant, an onion plant, Vals, riccia and anubias. The ludwigia and stargrass are real slow, but the rest grow well. The Val is a weed.

Pics of my messy setup.
















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

